# 1" Star carbon fork



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Does anyone know where i can find a 1" Star carbon fork? I guess the 1" size is not made anymore.


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

I've seen them on Ebay every once in a while but they still sell for a lot of money. I really want one because the C40 I bought came with a Reynolds fork.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

I think that glory cycles had them


----------

